# An aerosol painting question.



## guzziworksman (Jul 25, 2022)

I'm going to be painting a frame. I want it in gloss black. Thing is, I seem to be better at spraying a semi-gloss. IF I used a semi-gloss/satin...and followed with multiple coats of gloss clear...would I wind up with a high gloss finish? I'll be using Rust-O-Leum products. Thanks.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 25, 2022)

guzziworksman said:


> I'm going to be painting a frame. I want it in gloss black. Thing is, I seem to be better at spraying a semi-gloss. IF I used a semi-gloss/satin...and followed with multiple coats of gloss clear...would I wind up with a high gloss finish? I'll be using Rust-O-Leum products. Thanks.




If you're going thru the hassle of doing a clear over black, then just shoot a flat black, and just enough to cover the object. All the new base/clear paint today is a flat paint and then cleared. Better adhesion for the clear. A quick dry paint makes it harder to do a nice job, especially on a bike frame, the paint starts to dry and then it flashes when you go over/next to it going from tube to tube, and then it doesn't blend in. Looks like overspray on the lap. I've seen many cases where the repaint is three times the thickness that it should be, and the thicker the paint is, the easier it will chip and crack. The gloss will depend on what clear coat product you use and how well it's applied. Orange peel will kill the gloss no matter how many coats you apply. If you use a crappy clear coat product or don't keep it wet when spraying, you'll be wet sanding and polishing.


----------



## Lamont (Jul 25, 2022)

I'm interested in seeing your replies: I  have same same/ similar questions 

Black is unforgiving: shows everything.   Gloss multiplies imperfections , so its a double challenge. like everything in paint , comes down to prep and between coat steps 

Staying within rattlecan world, and because balancing time , cost and lack of expertise,   I personally would  go with satin , maybe semi, and take up the gloss with a (maguires or similar) finer grit paint polish. I use a 2-3 inch Harbor freight drill attachment detail buffer for $3.99 that can get into brake stays an lug joints . then car wax and buff .

what i would like to know is :  if good results can be had with clear over the base color , without wetsanding / polishing etc between each coat and ... 

if one can skip smoothing out  the base coat and just take  wet sand / polish steps in the last 1-2 coats of clear ....    I find my attempts to wet sand a bike frame sometimes to more harm than good because its hard to get in the detail nooks and sand evenly with a flat piece of sand paper , and a pin to wash the frame between coats


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 25, 2022)

With most enamel paint you have a window on doing a re-coat. Shoot a good coat of high gloss black, then reshoot another coat within the time window, no sanding in between. Two full coats of a quality Black paint should be plenty good enough. If you do a crappy job, then polish it out after the specified cure time. Paint shops don't do multiple coats of Acrylic Enamel wet sanding in between the coats. Make sure the subject is clean and do the painting in clean surroundings and not outside with the frame hanging from a tree. Oh, and make sure you wear a hair net.  😜   Black is one of the easiest colors to paint with its heavy pigment, but doing the prep work for Black paint is not so easy. Being quick and accurate with the spraying while keeping the paint wet is required, it's not like you're stirring a pot of soup. Seriously, doing a good paint job on a bunch of bike tubes is no cake walk.


----------



## Cableman (Jul 27, 2022)

I'll start off with saying that I'm not an expert in any way but here's my opinion. 
Definitely patience and prep work is the key to a good paint job.
Black will show all imperfections. Preping  the frame is extremely important. 
I would repair all hits and dings on the frame. They will show. 
I would definitely use a flat base coat and come back over with a few clear coats.
If u r masking to due a two tone paint, a gloss paint will blend thru even with correct tape . 
I would use SprayMax paint . It's a automotive quality paint in a can. 
Patience and Prep !!


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Jul 27, 2022)

I did this bike bike with spray bomb . Gloss from the get go. Krylon


----------



## Cableman (Jul 27, 2022)

Tank also painted with gloss paint to match original paint. Light coats and patience. Definitely possible but not easy. 
Flat base coat then going over with a few coats of clear gives a deeper look paint job.


----------



## AndyA (Aug 2, 2022)

Brother Guzzi:
I readily admit that there is no point in arguing aesthetics, but I can't relate to your desire for high gloss. For all the reasons other forum folks have mentioned, I avoid rattle can gloss. I've had very good results with satin black... smooth like a seal. Have fun!


----------



## guzziworksman (Aug 2, 2022)

AndyA said:


> Brother Guzzi:
> I readily admit that there is no point in arguing aesthetics, but I can't relate to your desire for high gloss. For all the reasons other forum folks have mentioned, I avoid rattle can gloss. I've had very good results with satin black... smooth like a seal. Have fun!



I agree with you - my idea of "high gloss" is NOT some show car kind of shine. I like the old enamel...shiny and "thick", if that makes sense. I'm thinking satin black with enough clear to make it gleam. Plus, for some reason, I'm 'way better working with satin than I am with gloss.


----------

